# Florida/ Alabama Inshore Fishing Reg's ?'s



## SPECtacle (Aug 18, 2013)

So my home port/boat dock is from North Perdido Bay on Florida side. I have not been able to get a definitive answer from my limited fishing contacts around pcola. With my home port being from Florida, am I able to fish Alabama water (west Perdido bay, Ono island, Perdido pass ,Wolf Bay, etc.) without a Alabama saltwater fishing license as long as I return to home port and possess a Florida saltwater license? Coming from fishing mostly offshore for the last few years, do the same rules apply.... Meaning that as long as I return to Florida no additional license is required. Second question is pertaining to the same issue fishing in/up the Styx River? I know the state line splits the river, Can I fish the Alabama and Florida side with a Florida freshwater license? Third question is, If I come from saltwater going into the river....do I need a freshwater license? I know that's a lot to ask from a noob here but just wanna make sure I'm in the clear before I continue! Thx in advance!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Short answer: 
You're required to posses applicable state fishing license/s while fishing in the state your fishing in. Period!

I know some may argue this but I would not get caught transporting fish through a state with out the state's applicable license.

*Fresh water license while fishing fresh water and salt water license fishing in salt water.

I fish with a guy that lives in Perdido Fl, we exit pass in Al because it's faster from his condo and return through Pensacola Pass with our catch. Don't wanna take a chance getting caught with a box of fish in AL without Al fishing license while returning to Fl.

Pretty simple when you think about it.

Jimmy


----------



## SPECtacle (Aug 18, 2013)

Just don't wanna buy a nonres Alabama license for it to runout in September! And damn sure don't wanna have a run in with the green jeans! Anybody input is greatly accepted!


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

SPECtacle said:


> Just don't wanna buy a nonres Alabama license for it to runout in September! And damn sure don't wanna have a run in with the green jeans! Anybody input is greatly accepted!


Just have to wait until Sept. 1st then. Not much you can do about it. I hate the August 31st renewal too.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

You can be 1,000 miles up a river in freshwater, but if you catch a redfish, and plan on keeping it... You need a saltwater license. If you have a Saltwater fish on your boat, you'd better have a saltwater license. No matter where you caught it. Same thing if you catch a largemouth bass in the middle of the bay. If you plan on keeping him, you'd better have a freshwater license.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Wouldn't be a bad idea to call the FWC and ask them. That way you can get it right out the horses mouth.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

^^^ Very correct and there is no SLACK given by either resouce division... if you fish on the alabama side you need a license for alabama... the only place you can sort of get around it is fishing in the middle of the river or the bay.... cross over and you better have both states license... I despise the alabama renual but have to deal with it... If you come in from offshore and do not stop !!! you can plead your case to the officer... but you may be cited and have to go to court...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Bill is correct fish in Al. U need a license. Noone owns the water if you are underway through a states boundary don't stop, anchor or tie to a dock with fish caught out of the states jurisdictions because they own the land under the water. Like stated if you got a ticket make sure they state you were moving when stopped and take it to court. Or just get the license.


----------



## SPECtacle (Aug 18, 2013)

Great info fellas! Looks like I'll stick to big lagoon and escambia bay til after September 1st. Then it's Ono under the lights time!


----------

